# Waiting for DH to be ready for next cycle



## cornishgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Hiya

DH suffers with depression on and off and last year it hit him quite hard.  We had our first round of IVF in September, and he put off going onto medication until after this attempt as it can affect the quality (already not great).  This was unsuccessful so we booked another cycle in January - however, it became apparent that he was not in the right place to be going through treatment and really needed to start anti-depressants so we put off the cycle.  

He's now been told he will be on meds until Nov at least, and they usually increase the meds at 5 months (next month).  We booked in for another SA to see if he is being affected by the meds or not and then hopefully make a decision about whether we can try again this year or not (I'll be 37 in Nov).    He has made so many other great lifestyle changes such as stopping smoking 10 months ago, not drinking since November, much more exercise, healthy eating, etc.  

Anyone else in a similar situation as I'm struggling with it all.  I just thought we were getting somewhere last year when we finally started the IVF route, now I don't know where we are with it all.


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Cornishgirl


I was wondering if it was possible to freeze DH's sperm now with your clinic, before he increases his meds so that you have it for later when you start your tx?


I was having treatment abroad and due to DP's work I had to send him over in advance to get his sperm frozen so I had enough for later on in the year, plus he was then free to drink etc as straws were in the freezer and we saved money on flights as only I had to travel.


Passenger xx


----------

